
Ask HN: Are you advancing in your career as planned? - mfalcon
I was browsing through my HN historical submissions and found the following one https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7314582. Surprised to know that I&#x27;m with the same doubt nowadays and now I&#x27;m wondering if I really advanced or just kept repeating the same patterns. Check yours :).
======
duxup
I put less value on "advancing" as I do enjoying what I do.

Two years ago I quit a ~20 year career in networking and frankly I was kinda
tired of the industry I was in.

I decided to do a coding bootcamp (I had always been interested in coding).
Loved it (found I was a far better student at 40 than 20), and got my first
job for less than half what I used to earn.

My pay has risen dramatically and while I don't make what I used to and I'm
not as "advanced" in my career as I was... I'm far happier.

A lot of folks seem to see "advancement" as what makes them happy in their
job, I worry for them that such things are fleeting and hollow.

